# which is best website maker ? jhoomla or drupal?



## dashang (Jul 7, 2012)

Which is better Jhoomla or Drupal and what is its use with php?? And with Wordpress can we make all kinds of sites (even E-commerce) ??
         Need help guys please reply


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 7, 2012)

dashang said:


> Which is better Jhoomla or Drupal and what is its use with php??



this shows that you are beginner in web development .

Joomla and Drupla like other CMS are built on php. 



> And with Wordpress can we make all kinds of sites (even E-commerce) ??


 

Yup from wordpress you can literally make any kind of website . For integrating E commerce into wordpress just download some plugin but i would suggest you to go with a shopping cart like magento if you really want to build an e commerce site .Wordpress does not have that level of flexibility needed for e commerce application.


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 8, 2012)

dashang said:


> Which is better Jhoomla or Drupal and what is its use with php?? And with Wordpress can we make all kinds of sites (even E-commerce) ??
> Need help guys please reply



That depends, I personally find all the CMSes to be restrictive. But among Joolma and Drupal, each has it's features and shortcomings ranging from a large community and templates (Joomla) to better flexibility (Drupal) to ease of use (Wordpress). All of these have live demo on their respective sites IMO which you are free to try, or better install them locally and see which is best suited for you.



krazylearner said:


> this shows that you are beginner in web development .


I'm sorry, I missed your point.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2012)

dashang said:


> Which is better Jhoomla or Drupal and what is its use with php?? And with Wordpress can we make all kinds of sites (even E-commerce) ??
> Need help guys please reply



Well first off all , its not Jhoomla , its Joomla.

For beginners Joomla is recommended rather than Drupal.Its administration panel is easier than Drupal.
Joomla 1.7 is most popular and stable release from Joomla.Though joomla 2.x exists now.

In case you are a complete beginner , then i would suggest a start from Wordpress.And yes , it has plugins and addons for putting up an E-commerce site.

Drupal is best for those having advanced knowledge or expertise in CMS.Its interface is pretty much complex when compared to joomla.
However it beats Joomla in terms of flexibility and robustness.Once you learn Drupal then you can make better website than Joomla.

FOr heavy CMS based sites Drupal is better option.
Also as per my experience Joomla community is kinda less supportive than Drupal.
However I still prefer Joomla as I am not professional , in case If I was , then I would have gone with Drupal.

Now it really depends what are the main factors influencing your web design/CMS .Thats a really big question in this context.


----------



## dashang (Jul 8, 2012)

i know to make blog site. but i want to learn php and i came across Joomla and Drupal so want to know what it is ? And what is Content mgmt System .. tell me in simple words

Wordpress is blogsite maker na ?? So we cannot make company sites from it na ??


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 8, 2012)

dashang said:


> i know to make blog site. but i want to learn php and i came across Joomla and Drupal so want to know what it is ? And what is Content mgmt System .. tell me in simple words



php is a language . Joomla and drupal are applications built on php .previously before the arrival of cms like joomla and drupal people have to build websites from scratch writing lots of code . Now people don't have to do this .
just install these ready made websites .Configure it according to your needs and you are ready to go .

content management systems are the category of web applications which are used to publish content .For example all news websites are basically content management system.All blogs are too cms because here you publish and manage your content. 



> Wordpress is blogsite maker na ?? So we cannot make company sites from it na ??



blogsite = blog + site 

wordpress is a site maker.You can use it to make blog or company website.They differ in their layout.

I think theory wouldn't help you  much

just install and play with these wordpress , joomla and drupal on your computer and you will get what they are and how are they used over internet.

My suggestion to you is to go with wordpress first.It is most simple and also most powerful at the same time.If you are unable to install this on your computer then visit this link *wordpress.com/. This will get you started.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2012)

dashang said:


> i know to make blog site. but i want to learn php and i came across Joomla and Drupal so want to know what it is ? And what is Content mgmt System .. tell me in simple words
> 
> Wordpress is blogsite maker na ?? So we cannot make company sites from it na ??



you want to learn php to make websites .. I hope you know HTML & CSS at least.. before jumping to PHP.. and to use wordpress, joomla, drupal you don't need to learn PHP..

CMS is mostly useful to quickly update your website without having any knowledge about Web designing or Developing.. It is mostly useful for End users.. Before CMS people had to pay to professionals to maintain there site..which is no more an issue as end users(site owners) can do this on there own.

If you just want site then go with wordpress easy to use and more then enough for your purpose..


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 8, 2012)

If you want to setup a website quickly without any hassle use Wordpress. It is easier to setup, manage and find help.
I am personally against all CMSs. Most of them are not used for what they were intended. eg Wordpress. 
If you want to delve deep into web development in PHP, try to learn and use FRAMEWORKS like Yii,CakePHP etc not CMS like Drupal or Joomla. I personally found Yii the best PHP framework.


----------



## Faun (Jul 8, 2012)

dashang said:


> i know to make blog site. but i want to learn php



Better start from scratch or start using php frameworks. You should have good knowledge of javascript (Jquery), CSS and other related things to start with.

Joomla, Drupal and wordpress will get you versed with some of the snippets of php but it's not the beginning and end of all.


----------



## dashang (Jul 8, 2012)

guys if i want to add a forum on wordpress then is it available.... and i want to provide members of site to be registered in site by creating new id or using google id or facebook ..so is it possible in wordpress ..... and if not so all of these things can be possible by what way or in php site i can ??


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 8, 2012)

It looks you are confused .
First of all decide whether you want to learn php or want to develop a website using cms.
I think you lack basics . So work on them .

learn php ,html and css by installing local server on your computer .

In beginning go for video training and nice simple book .If you know programming then download the php manual from php official site.It is best material on php .  

If you don't want to learn at this point of time then explain here the details of the website which you want to make .i guess people here will give  best guidance to help you take off.

have fun and enjoy ...


----------



## dashang (Jul 8, 2012)

see i know html  and i hv create a blog and creatg a blog is not a biggie even in wordpress its blog only ..... i wanna learn how to create websites like facebook n even company sites or forum  with good look n feel n whch takes less time to load .
    Thats what i want


----------



## sukasarkar (Jul 8, 2012)

jhoomla and Drupal both has their own features. But jhoomla is better as my opinion. And yes, We can create many types of site by using wordpress even e-commerce.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok you want to learn.. then you asked wrong question here.. .. you will have to learn html, css, jquery, PHP, mysql at minimum.. 

see company or any normal site can easily be created with knowledge of web Designing , html, css and any CMS..

CMS is mostly for the person who is going to use it to update.. and all these three cms has different advantages and disadvantages.. there others too which are famous and are used in different regions of world.. 

but sites like facebook needs very strong back end.. It needs Database like mysql and server side language like PHP... these are not the only but mostly used..

If you want to be a professional then you have to learn all.. or if you want to learn for any specific site then share which site  is it, then we will suggest you right path..

Just all type of website is pretty large pool..


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2012)

^you gotta learn php and Sql for that in depth along with css,xml,ajax and java script.

HTML is just the beginning my friend. This will not help much while customizing and designing Joomla and other CMS pages.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 9, 2012)

dashang said:


> see i know html  and i hv create a blog and creatg a blog is not a biggie even in wordpress its blog only ..... i wanna learn how to create websites like facebook n even company sites or forum  with good look n feel n which takes less time to load .
> Thats what i want



So you want to be web developer that's cool

follow this simple plan

learn html first . It is simple but need practice.

create a simple project
second learn css. You will need it for optimization and best web practices
create a simple project
third learn javascript . It is used to add interactivity like facebook and any other user friendly website
create a simple project

fourth learn database and sql preferably mysql : needed for backend to store information about users.
create a simple project
fifth learn php : needed for serve side logic and database connectivity
create a simple project.

eventually you will know what is happening behind any website.

but remember after doing all this you will still lack professional designing which is very important . 

so at the end you will have to know how to design using tools and software and incorporate that design into your programming.

take care


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 10, 2012)

Wix Free Website Builder | Wix.com


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 16, 2012)

@OP, you seem to be in a hurry to jump off. Right?
In real life, there's nothing like that. You need to learn the basics first. The underlying principles of all things WEB is HTML. You need to first learn to code HTML. Try tutorials from W3Schools Online Web Tutorials. It has vast matter as tutorials for HTML, JavaScript, JScript, Jquery, CSS, PHP, XML, etc. Creating blogs doesn't mean that you know HTML-It's nothing, as the sites work somewhat like IDE (Integrated Development Environments) where you're not required to get your hands dirty with what is called CODE BEHIND. You need to put in just the content, and your blog is ready. Try doing it on simple notepad and you'll get to know what it takes to KNOW HTML.
As far as CMS is concerned, it's an abbreviation for CONTENT MANAGEMENT SYSTEM. CMS is coded and given to the Site Admin (Incharge of the content of the Website), so that he/she could post the desired content on the website, without the knowledge of the underlying coding, or without the website developer doing the coding everytime there is a change required in the website. CMS is needed in a site which has dynamic content, where you need to add and delete content frequently.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jul 20, 2012)

Its joomla bro....I have been softwares for the same..I am not having that much knowledge about joomla as i use CSS/HTML...


----------



## Tanz (Aug 20, 2012)

dashang said:


> And with Wordpress can we make all kinds of sites (even E-commerce) ??



You may want to try Zepo.in (Set-up your Shop Online in next 5 Minutes! Try for Free! :: ZEPO). They are an ecommerce solution that let you help setup an online store. They are similar to magento and shopify! I had an awesome experience building my online store with them. The team is very receptive and communicative. And surprisingly, the charges to open and maintain the online store aren't as high as being offered by the aforementioned solutions.

Wordpress does allow you make your own website but it wouldn't offer you the kind of flexibilty and choices you need to customize your online store according to your inclinations and products. For this you need someone dealing specially with ecommerce solutions. That also helps when you need expertise in the matter, like with integrated payment gateways, distribution channels, web hosting, etc.


----------



## Dhanishta (Oct 3, 2012)

Compare to Joomla,to create a professional website,Drupal is good.Drupal is a free to use, open source, Content Management System (CMS) that allows a user, or community of users, to easily publish, manage and organise all content on a website.


----------

